# Powertabs/GuitarPro - Adapting for 7 string



## Wiz (Apr 29, 2007)

Question,

I have tons of tabs written specifically for downtuned 6 strings that I'd love to convert for 7 string guitar so that I can use its full range without having to change the tuning. It's possible that these songs require a capo on the first frets for songs tunes based around open strings and that are tuned to anything in between E and B.

How do I do that kind of conversion automatically on powertabs or guitar pro tabs without butchering the actual arrangement of fingerings and without actually transposing the song itself. For example, I can easily tune each string manually to how 7 strings are tuned, but then everything will be a perfect fourth lower which sort of defies the point of an automatic conversion  

Thanks!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 30, 2007)

Im not sure I completely understand.

Do you want to take a down tuned 6 string song on GP/PT, and have it converted to how it'd be played on a standard tuned 7 string?


----------



## Wiz (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I guess?


----------



## Scott (Apr 30, 2007)

Well in Guitar Pro, click on the name of the guitar track....





Then click the string dropdown




Click OK, and you'll get this message.




Voila!




Then change the instrument back to whatever it was. Since it defaults with Acoustic Guitar.





Sorry about pics, photobucket sucks the biggie.


The song I used was Hands in the Air by Satch. Where the tuning is BADGBE


----------



## Wiz (Apr 30, 2007)

heh thanks a lot, I'll try that out


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks, Scott, learned something new... so along the same line of thinking, changing a drop D song to 7 should be just as easy? Like say, Metallica's Sad But True?


----------



## Scott (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup.


----------



## Scott (Apr 30, 2007)

Also, it works the other way around as well. You can take a 7 string song, and convert it a 6 string tuning. Or a 6 string bass and convert to a 5 or 4 string bass.

The only reason for this though, is if it's easier for you to read on a 6 string tuning, or if the lick is further up the neck, and is using the low b string in the run.

If you transpose something that uses the first 4 frets, or the open note on the B string though, it wont carry over, and would just transpose into a rest.








Also, during a transpose, it may replace notes for the same note in a different position, for simplicity. (Like in the 6 string version of ACoS)


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 30, 2007)

Seriously, I want a 7-string tab of ACOS!


----------



## Wiz (Apr 30, 2007)

One thing I was trying to stress in the original post is conservation of fingerings. The main problem I have with that transposition is that it decides to be smart and somehow reorganize the fingerings in some creative and wonderful way, often turning power chords into some crazy chord with string skipping and monstrosities like that. It also loves to transform everything into open string notes which some would argue is not always optimal.
I understand that it's a machine and I should be smart enough to figure those things myself, but it just sucks the algorithms for that kind of conversion are still far from ideal.


----------



## Scott (Apr 30, 2007)

Well a powerchord that is in an alternate tuning, isn't exactly easy to transpose to a standard tuning, even with the added low B. It gives you the best possible fingering (As far as I can tell)


Songs like Hands in the Air-Satriani are a lot easier to put into a 7's standard tuning, then say, Sad But True, because of how different the tunings are to a 7's standard tuning.

I think what you want, is to be able to play regular powerchord shapes on a 7, for a 6 string song with a far from standard tuning. And it just isn't possible without changing the tuning of the 7 string. Which defeats the purpose.

Even a drop D powerchord can't be transposed into a regular powerchord form on a standard tuned 7.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 30, 2007)

^ well said, you are right, the software can't "fix" all the issues. We still have to do our own adjustment. In fact, I have also noticed some people can play certain fingering or style easily, while others have a very hard time doing the same. So we all have to make it in a such way that suits our style.


----------

